# foot fetish what should I do



## nylonguy (Jun 5, 2011)

I have been married for a few years now. I love my wife dearly. Our sex life is good. I have a foot fetish. I like to receive a foot job while she wears stockings. She has done this for me a few times now, but she really doesn't enjoy it she has complained while she has done it before and she thinks it is weird, She also doesn't let me finish while she is doing it, this is something I would really like to do. She is not very adventurous. Would it be ok if I went to a "provider" just for this fetish and nothing else? Would that be a really terrible thing? This is something I really would like to do. This would be a one time thing. I could see a fight develop if I push the issue with her.


----------



## donewithit (Apr 7, 2010)

NO it would NOT be ok. unless you ask HER and she say..ya sure hun..sorry. I do think she should step up to the task ..there are a few things my hubby LOVES but do nothing for me. I go along..because there is ALWAYS a happy ending for me. You need to talk to YOUR WIFE. ASAP.


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

Oh dear. You're risking a lot with that one


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

First off it wouldn't be a one time thing. You'd be hooked getting foot jobs every day and spending your money like drunken sailor. That's what fetishes ARE.


----------



## gman95901 (May 19, 2011)

I answered this one on another forum in which I am a moderator. Here is what I posted:

Being partial to feet is not weird in any way. In fact many therapists consider them just as normal as many other partialisms. Many people like to engage in a good footjob, myself included. There is nothing weird or strange about that and if you think about it, a footjob is not a whole lot different than a handjob. But some spouses have an issue trying to resolve such a unique turn on and the best way to change that perception is through education. If the spouse was not told prior to the marriage about the partialism, or the expectations of it, things can be a little difficult to say the least. I would not give up on your wife or go to a provider since that would indeed be the equivalent of having an affair. What you can do, is try to educate her in a loving way that a foot fetish is harmless and enjoyable at the same time. There is an educational blog entitled Foot Fetish 101 run by someone I have run into on another forum. If you are interested in gaining access, Pm me and I will give you his contact info so you can subscribe to the blog and help educate your wife. There are many good articles there written by women who live with someone who has a foot partialism and they go a long way in trying to help other women become comfortable with the notion of feet in the bedroom...


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Pony heels make me sweat. Like I said before go to YouTube and shoeplay and footplay are 'things'.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I will never get "foot" fetishes. I hate feet so much the only one who doesn't have to wear socks or slippers at all times is my 2yr old.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nylonguy (Jun 5, 2011)

She is not a very sexually adventurous person. She doesnt even touch my penis with her hands. I think it grosses her out. I think talking about it will only lead to a fight. I think she is also afraid of cum. I do love her the regular sex is good. Just want to get this one awesome footjob and be done with it. I think I will be satisfied with that. It's not like I would be having actual sex with the provider. I am not looking for that. After we got married I thought she would get more adventurous but that never really happened.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Well, as a wife I would consider it cheating and be pretty upset if my husband went to someone else and had a "hand" job, and I would feel the same way about a "foot" job.

And why are you so certain that you could go to a "provider" and have a "foot" job only one time? And, the biggie, would you be letting your wife have any input in to this scenario? She should have.


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

nylonguy said:


> Just want to get this one awesome footjob and be done with it. I think I will be satisfied with that. It's not like I would be having actual sex with the provider.


You could have used "Bill-Clinton" as your moniker. He thinks just like you do, but I bet your wife doesn't.

"Runs Like Dog" is correct, you won't do it just once and you'll end up ruining your marriage. If it's not a big deal as you suggest, then surely your wife will agree to let you see a "professional". Somehow, I'm guessing you won't do that so the final answer is work with your wife slowly to get her comfortable with satisfying you this way.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I doubt anyone here is going to give you the "ok" to go see anyone else to get your rocks off. I sure wouldn't. It's fine to have a fetish, and it's even better if your spouse is willing to fill that fetish. Otherwise, your options are to either keep it as a fantasy, talk to her and get her ok to see someone else about it, or separate/divorce and find someone who shares it.

C


----------



## gman95901 (May 19, 2011)

nylonguy said:


> Just want to get this one awesome footjob and be done with it. I think I will be satisfied with that. It's not like I would be having actual sex with the provider. I am not looking for that. After we got married I thought she would get more adventurous but that never really happened.


But you wont be done with it as some other posters have already stated. A foot fetish is not a fascination that abates with time. If anything, it gets stronger. So your idea of a quick fix with a provider will only lead to you wanting another and yet another fix until it becomes a frequent occurrence. This simply will not work within the confines of your marriage. Your best bet is a lot of patience and perseverance to bring your wife around. From your original post, she has at least made an attempt to try a footjob, but she is obviously not comfortable with it as of yet. Again, education is the key. Learning that liking feet is a normal and healthy fascination is the first step towards acceptance...


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

No no no no no no no. 

Do not go outside your marriage for sex behind your woman back and expect anything good to come from it.

THe most chaste girl in the world, relgious upringing, frigid, not sexually adventorous, unwilling to indulge in any fetish or kinky or pain or bondage, my unwaving faith and opinion, inside any woman like this is a raging sex goddess just waiting to be unleashed.

But unleashed she must be, and that involves work on the man's end.

This work, for him to be the man that gets his woman phsically stimulated with not words, but by his own actions and behavior.

Stop talking about sex, stop talking about this fetish or discussing this or that. May as well be talking the weather or debating politics as it would be more successful than a man trying to use mere words or logic or asking to create sexual attraction.

The man who asks his woman to do this or that sexually which she says is "weird" or makes her uncomfortable, he may as well be asking her to sprout wings and fly so unnatural and unsatisfying it will be to her.

But for him to be the man that has already lit his woman on fire, and the pieces already in place: his attitude, his expectation, his dominance, when these things then he will see his woman just begging him to take her, or begging him to let her do this or that to him.

But it must be in his leadership and strength, and not from mere asking or negotiation, and no matter how weird or strange, even some dark sexual behavior to make even a New Orleans prostitute blush is not beyond expectations. 

Sexual appetites, the woman will not indulge them if she feels her man is not worthy. 

This only means pieces of the sexual structure are not all in place.

So put them in place and avoid going outside the marriage for sexual appetites!

Unleash the sex goddess in your wife, get to work doing this and not wondering some nonsense about some other provider!

This is the way exploring this sexual fetish and many others, including even darker and darker one's in your woman's secret places in her mind she not comfortable sharing yet.

Get her unleashed!


----------



## gman95901 (May 19, 2011)

BigBadWolf said:


> No no no no no no no.
> 
> Do not go outside your marriage for sex behind your woman back and expect anything good to come from it.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

BBW ....You need to write a book or a blog or something. I'd like to have my wife aroused by me again and I'm sure tons of guys like me need the help.

It's like complex math. Sometimes you put the work in but you just never "get" it. That's me right now. I try but I just suck and seduction.


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

sinnister said:


> BBW ....You need to write a book or a blog or something. I'd like to have my wife aroused by me again and I'm sure tons of guys like me need the help.
> 
> It's like complex math. Sometimes you put the work in but you just never "get" it. That's me right now. I try but I just suck and seduction.


There are some great blogs out there already. Just google them and find the info. Great reading too.


----------

